#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  werken als dj via payroll

## henk.db

Ik ben als dj niet zelfstandig, dus geen KVk /BTW nr.
Nu hoor ik van een kennis , die werkt via Payroll.( website: www.payroll.nl )
Payroll werkt als tussenpersoon tussen werknemer en werkgever.
Daardoor hoef je als niet-zelfstandige dj niet in loondienst bij je werkgever.
Zij zorgen ervoor dat het enige wat de werkgever hoeft te doen is een factuur te voldoen.
Payroll doet alle wettelijke afdragingen/premies/verzekeringen etc voor je.

Ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn die voor payroll werken (of soortgelijk)
En de ervaringen zijn

----------


## T-Nuzz

Heb die vraag ook net gesteld in een topic in de lounge. Is inderdaad een handige constructie. Jij regelt alleen de boekingen en zegt wat je wil verdienen, het payroll-bureau zorgt dan voor de rest. Belastingen, premies, etc. Ook zorgen zij voor aktie indien je klant niet betaalt. Jij krijgt ondertussen wel gewoon je geld.

Op een lijst kun je precies zien wat je klant moet betalen wanneer je welk bedrag wilt verdienen op een klus. Vooral handig wanneer je verschillende sets hebt en hier en daar wel eens wat regelt voor wat betreft prijs.



Truth is stranger than fiction

----------


## henk.db

> citaat:Ook zorgen zij voor aktie indien je klant niet betaalt. Jij krijgt ondertussen wel gewoon je geld.



Sterker nog: jij bent als uitvoerder altijd (!) gegarandeerd van je geld.
zij staan daar voor in.

----------


## T-Nuzz

Dat zei ik ook dacht ik. Althans dat bedoelde ik. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Truth is stranger than fiction

----------


## jm

Payroll werkt te gek als je hun commissie voor lief neemt (5% geloof ik) Alleen pas op met klanten uit het buitenland, want dan geldt de regeling van drie weken geld op je rekening niet altijd. Tot nu toe (3 jaar) nog nooit problemen met hun ehad, alles wordt correct afgehanfdeld, via e mail krijg je tegenwoordig een bericht of je opdracht verwerkt is, met een nieuw e mailtje wanneer je geld op de rekening staat... Zelf doen is waarschijnlijk goedkoper, maar het scheelt gewoon heel veel administratie

----------


## henk.db

Hee, Jm
Jij werkt dus al 3 jaar voor Payroll
Mag ik je wat vragen:
Maak jij met opdrachtgevers ook een ex BTW afspraak?
en hoeveel hou je daar uiteindelijk netto aan over, Payroll zelf zegt dat dat de helft is. Klopt dat?

----------


## jm

Dat kan ongeveer wel kloppen, er staat op de site van payroll een verloningstabel. Wat ik wel doe is om een vast bedrag incl kilometers af te spreken ex btw incl commissie payroll. Op de werkbon schrijf ik erbij dat de prijs incl km is, deze zijn belastingvrij, waardoor mijn netto bedrag wat hoger uitkomt, ik zal een rekenvoorbeeld deze week nog even nakijken.

----------


## jm

Zoals beloofd een berekening van een loonbriefje:
Afspraak met de werkgever:euro 140,- ex 6% btw incl. km's.
Onkosten (km's)_________:euro 41,48
Netto uitbetaling_________:euro 84,06 op rekening binnen 3,5 week.

+ het voordeel dat je aan het eind van het jaar netjes een jaaropgave krijgt toegestuurd.

----------


## Roland

Als ik ergens gedraaid heb, is het gewoon einde van de avond KASSA.

Heb mijn eigen BTW nummer en maak mijn eigen rekening, alles contant afrekenen (behalve vaste klanten) en de dag erna naar de bank.

Op deze manier kun je dus alles van de belasting aftrekken en houd je een heleboel geld over.

Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## ralph

6% BTW tarief, mag ik vragen waarom jij onder het lage tarief valt? en niet onder 19%, ben erg benieuwd...

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## jm

Ik geloof dat dat te maken heeft met het feit dat ik mezelf als persoon verhuur, dienstverlening geloof ik, zodra ik materiaal meeneem is het een productie..... Hoe het precies in elkaar zit zou ik eigenlijk niet weten!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Hier in Belgie hoef je zelfs voor een dienst als DJ (zogenoemde "podiumartiest") geen BTW aan te rekenen.

----------


## SjorsReekers

Die 6% is vanwege het feit dat een dj door de politiek als muzikant wordt gezien. Zie de volgende link: 3VOOR12 - Gezamenlijke motie SP en D66 regelt artiestenstatus voor dj

Verder kan je als dj/muzikant als je niet meer dan 136,00 verdient ook gebruik maken van de Kleine Vergoedingsregeling (KVR). Dit komt er op neer dat je 136,00 euro belastingvrij kan verdienen. Tis wel wat papierwerk, maar uiteindelijk scheelt het je wel een boel belasting. In het volgende pdf document meer informatie over Artiesten & de Belastingregels: http://www.bibelot.net/Beheer/Dynami...tingregels.pdf

----------


## Kilian

Ik heb mij tot kort altijd via payoll uitlaten betalen. Ben erg positief. Zeker over de digitale veranderingen die de laatste maanden gemaakt zijn. Als je een beetje geluk heb dan komt er geen papierwerk meer aan te pas (enkel dan de loonstrook die je krijgt) en krijg je in 7 dagen betaald.

Het enige nadeel vind ik de heldesk; niet dat je niet geholpen wordt maar ik heb nooit echt het idee gehad dat de mensen, die ik aan de lijn krijg, werkelijk begrepen waar ze mee bezig waren. Het best kan je even emailen als je vragen heb.

Let wel op dat je eigenlijk in loondienst ben van payroll en je dus ook aan de lasten ervan vast zit.

----------


## moderator

mooie woordspeling, hel desk.... :Cool:

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik vind dit toch wel interessant om te volgen. Toevallig ben ik vanavond door een café geboekt, en het is toch wel even nadenken over je antwoord als ze je ineens out of the blue vragen "Hoeveel moet je er voor hebben?", als je dat nog nooit gevraagd is.

Gezien dit dus een freelance-klus is (ik ben invaller voor 2 weken), is het dan het idee dat ik de hele administratie voor mijn rekening neem in zo'n geval? Het is namelijk nog niet zo dat ik een KvK-inschrijving heb, ik heb bij het betreffende café gewoon open gesolliciteerd.

Payrolling diensten lijken me vooral voor dat soort situaties overigens wel interessant, en ook misschien voor kleinere AV-verhuurders die 2 of 3 roadies in dienst hebben en zich vooral met de techniek bezig willen houden. Het hele gerommel als werkgever is één van de dingen die mij er al een hele tijd van heeft weerhouden om (in de toekomst) ook mensen in te gaan huren.

Mocht het overigens zo zijn dat ik meer boekingen binnenkrijg, dan ga ik toch maar eens met de KvK praten om een ZZP op te richten.

----------


## jadjong

> Ik vind dit toch wel interessant om te volgen. Toevallig ben ik vanavond door een café geboekt, en het is toch wel even nadenken over je antwoord als ze je ineens out of the blue vragen "Hoeveel moet je er voor hebben?", als je dat nog nooit gevraagd is.
> 
> Gezien dit dus een freelance-klus is (ik ben invaller voor 2 weken), is het dan het idee dat ik de hele administratie voor mijn rekening neem in zo'n geval? Het is namelijk nog niet zo dat ik een KvK-inschrijving heb, ik heb bij het betreffende café gewoon open gesolliciteerd.
> 
> Payrolling diensten lijken me vooral voor dat soort situaties overigens wel interessant, en ook misschien voor kleinere AV-verhuurders die 2 of 3 roadies in dienst hebben en zich vooral met de techniek bezig willen houden. Het hele gerommel als werkgever is één van de dingen die mij er al een hele tijd van heeft weerhouden om (in de toekomst) ook mensen in te gaan huren.
> 
> Mocht het overigens zo zijn dat ik meer boekingen binnenkrijg, dan ga ik toch maar eens met de KvK praten om een ZZP op te richten.



Voor die paar keer per jaar maak je in je favoriete tekstverwerker een mooie bon met daarop jouw naam, de naam van de klant, prijs en eventuele onkosten en vervolgens de BTW. Omdat deze bon particulier is kan jij niets met btw(zowel heffen bij de klant als terugvragen bij de staat) dus vul je hier netjes 0% in. De klant heeft nu een factuur(weet niet of je het wettelijk zo mag noemen) en kan deze verwerken in zijn administratie. Jij houdt netjes bij wat je verdiend en wat de kosten zijn (eventuele bonnen zijn niet verplicht maar uiteraard wel handig). Aan het eind van het jaar bekijk je de balans en dit vul je op je belastingformulier in onder 'overige inkomsten of bijverdiensten'. Afhankelijk van de rest van je inkomen moet je achteraf nog loonbelasting terugbetalen(32%,42%,52%, je kent ze wel). 

Je kan als particulier dus gewoon een mooi papiertje afleveren bij de opdrachtgever zolang je er rekening me houdt dat er duidelijk *0% BTW* op vermeld staat. Dit is mij verteld door de KvK toen ik in dezelfde situatie zat. Er is geen limiet op je bijverdiensten, alleen komt er wel een punt waarop een onderneming voordeel biedt omdat je dan gebruik kan maken van allerlei kortingen en het bekende BTW aftrekken.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Je kan als particulier dus gewoon een mooi papiertje afleveren bij de opdrachtgever zolang je er rekening me houdt dat er duidelijk *0% BTW* op vermeld staat. Dit is mij verteld door de KvK toen ik in dezelfde situatie zat. Er is geen limiet op je bijverdiensten, alleen komt er wel een punt waarop een onderneming voordeel biedt omdat je dan gebruik kan maken van allerlei kortingen en het bekende BTW aftrekken.



Dat komt mooi uit, ik heb al een aantal 'template' fakturen staan voor de 1 keer in de 2 maanden dat ik ook mijn apparatuur ergens neerzet, zodat mijn opdrachtgever kan tekenen voor de aansprakelijkheid van het materiaal. Kan ik daar eindelijk eens een ander bedrag op zetten dan nul euro ;-)

Als je inderdaad meer boekingen krijgt (op bv. maandelijkse basis) dan loont het zich om een onderneming op te richten. Dat heb ik toch al op de planning staan, maar laat ik even afhangen van hoeveel mensen er de komende paar maanden van mijn diensten gebruik gaan maken. Gelukkig kan ik de boekhouding netjes delegeren naar mijn pa.  :Smile:

----------


## Bihca

Ook ik werk ( nog ) via Payroll, maar ben nu bezig met een aanvraag eenmanszaak en een VAR.
Ik heb een tijdje terug een loonberekening laten maken door hun.

Als ik 100 euro netto op mn rekening gestort wil krijgen dan krijgt de klant een factuur van ongeveer 206 euro ( dit is dus als ik ex btw ex commissie 6 % aankruis )

Wel handig als je klant dit ook weet... mocht je met netto bedragen werken...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Sterker nog: jij bent als uitvoerder altijd (!) gegarandeerd van je geld.
> zij staan daar voor in.



heb onlanhgs een paar gevalltejs meegemaakt waarin de pay-roll organisatie niet het geld overmaakte voordat de klant de rekeningen had voldaan. 

Geen garantie, dus...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik doe mijn witte klussen vooralsnog via een payrollbedrijf (PayStream). Gaat altijd prima en is de 6% wel waard. Ik maak me nergens zorgen over. Werkbriefjes gaan digitaal naar de werkgever, zodra die bevestigen staat het geld binnen een week op mijn rekening (tegenwoordig zelfs vaak binnen 2 dagen).

Vorig jaar festival in Amsterdam: heel veel mensen via PayRoll, die gewoon niet betaalde, omdat het risico zo groot was met zoveel mensen. Die konden dus wachten op de festivalorganisatie. Ik mazzel dat ik bij een ander payrollbedrijf zit.

Zodra de studie is afgerond ga ik kijken naar alternatieven (kijken voor vaste dienst of geheel zelfstandig).

Beetje jammer dat geluids- en lichtschuivers tegenwoordig niet meer als "artiest" gelden, terwijl we wèl aan de beschrijving voldoen.

----------

